# (LA) FC Bayou Teche Clouseau



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

At Stud : FC Bayou Teche Clouseau AKC: SR66176606

Clue is in Louisiana now and will be going to Michigan for the summer, Clue had 2 wins as a three year old, and has just turned 4. He needs only 2 points to qualify for the national. He is a marking machine, and has alot of go, but very much a team player on his blinds and has an off switch in which when at home he stays in the house. He has a very bright future and is one of the top up and coming dogs!

FC Bayou Teche Clouseau (FC Merlyn IV X FC AFC Bayou Teche Miah) Miah was 2010 high point AA dog!

OFA Hips: LR-201514G24M-NOPI (Good)
Eye Cerf: Clear
CNM : LR CNM07-440-F-PI (Clear)
EIC : LR-EIC08/75F-PI (Clear)


Contact: Danny Castro (owner) at (337)577-3053 or Ryan Brasseaux (Trainer) at (936)444-6950


----------

